# stunning Brenta - Ortles brevet (363 km + 8088 m) - best of video



## gyorgyigabor (29 Nov 2015)

Hello !
I'm happy to present my cycling video about the italian *permanent brevet Brenta - Ortles (officially 363 km + 8088 m). *Time to finish: 34 hours.
*It's route is wonderful and challenging (with legendary Giro d'Italia climbs):*
Pietramurata - *Molveno - Passo Palade (1518 m)* - Merano - *Passo dello Stelvio (2760 m)* -landslide on the descent - Bormio - *Passo di Gavia (2621 m)* - Ponte di Legno - *Passo del Tonale (1883 m) *- Dimaro - *Passo Campo Carlo Magno (1682 m)* - Stenico - Pietramurata.
I loved it very much and beside it was adventurous because on the Stelvio descent I had to climb through rocks because *serious landslides* caused by a strom.

During the winter I will edit a longer, ca. 40 minutes long video too and in few weeks time I will share a ca. 2 pages long travelogue about it.

I can truely suggest riding this wonderful challenge or parts of the route !

Thanks for watching and I'm hope (almost sure) to like it !
Gábor


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Dec 2015)

Excellent and congratulations


----------



## gyorgyigabor (29 Dec 2015)

Thank You ! 


steveindenmark said:


> Excellent and congratulations


----------

